
Ask HN: To save energy, light mode + dim screen or  dark mode + bright screen? - rr-geil-j
I find myself increasing my screen brightness whenever I use dark themes&#x2F;modes, and vice versa. Since I have no real preference between the two, I&#x27;m thinking of just choosing based on energy savings.<p>Which combination saves more energy in the long run?
======
avocadoLife
AFAIK, dark mode can save energy on OLED based screens (due to pixels being
completely turned off) but not on LCD-based screens. However, lowering
brightness should probably always lower energy usage.

------
ohiovr
I was going to give an opinion but wouldn’t it be more fun to make an
experiment?

~~~
rr-geil-j
I was thinking of that though I still have to find out which method is
accurate. I was hoping someone in HN already did something similar. :-)

